# Goodwood meet 25th March



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi guys sorry it's taken me a while to sort this out been busy with work. So as normal we will meet at goodwood for 9am get something to eat and talk all things TT. everyone is welcome mk1 mk2 and mk3 the more the merrier.























1)cam69
2)Morbs320i
3)jev 
4)Lollypop86
5)ScoTTish 
6)MichaelAC 
7)spike
8)sussexbythesea 
9)Gone
10)rusTTy_racer 
11)Allspeed
12)rawlins
13)Halo in Reverse
14)kjgouldstone


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

I can't say for definite, but would like to make this weather permitting


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll try and come to this too.

Gives me a good reason to pop in and see the parents too in the area.

Bring the BlackCherry V6


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll be there 

J
xx


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Will try and make this one...


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep, sounds good to me, TT will be back on road by then.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

ScoTTish said:


> Will try and make this one...


What he said...


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Should be there 8)


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'll swing past, it'll be good to catch up with a few old faces and I need to see the old man nearby at some point. I haven't got the TT any more though, if it's wet then Saab, otherwise, well, let's say its British and you'll probably hear it coming from Lavant. I'll park round the corner


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Halo in Reverse (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Folks

I live fairly close to Goodwood, but don't yet own a TT however it would be great if I could join you at this meet and have a chat about the good (& bad) side of TT ownership (Mk1), have a nose around some of your cars etc...would that be OK ?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Why not!


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Sweet. Julian just pointed this to me via DM as had completely missed it. I shall be along.

Rob


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

I should be there


----------



## Halo in Reverse (Jan 11, 2017)

I too will pop along then (not in a TT)


----------



## JMC Decorating (Feb 14, 2017)

I may pop down if it's OK for newbies to come ?


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

JMC Decorating said:


> I may pop down if it's OK for newbies to come ?


Yes that's fine mate see you there.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ewolg (Dec 1, 2016)

Hope to come along as I need to be in Bosham at 11am so fits nicely.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

ewolg said:


> Hope to come along as I need to be in Bosham at 11am so fits nicely.


Good cross section of cars! Nice to see you had an E30 M3 - mine was diamond black too


----------



## ewolg (Dec 1, 2016)

rusTTy_racer said:


> ewolg said:
> 
> 
> > Hope to come along as I need to be in Bosham at 11am so fits nicely.
> ...


Many cars I wish I had now of course - hindsight is a wonderful thing!


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

Sounds fun...weather permitting I will be there


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

is it mothers day on the 25th?

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> is it mothers day on the 25th?
> 
> J
> xx


The 25th is the Saturday, Sunday 26th is mothers day.

I hope they have the date right in the title, as have arranged things around it being on the 25th!


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes still 25th guys I did it to avoid it being on mother's day.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Just got in from the garage getting it cleaned up ready, amazing how dirty it gets just sitting here! Let's hope everyone turns up. May bring my vagcom Cameron so you can show me how it works


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Morbs320i said:


> Just got in from the garage getting it cleaned up ready, amazing how dirty it gets just sitting here! Let's hope everyone turns up. May bring my vagcom Cameron so you can show me how it works


Mine is the same gets really dusty sat in the garage. Yes bring vagcom along I will show you how to use it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ewolg (Dec 1, 2016)

cam69 said:


> Morbs320i said:
> 
> 
> > Just got in from the garage getting it cleaned up ready, amazing how dirty it gets just sitting here! Let's hope everyone turns up. May bring my vagcom Cameron so you can show me how it works
> ...


I'd be very interested in seeing it in action too.

BTW, can we get breakfast there in the control tower building?


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

ewolg said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> > Morbs320i said:
> ...


Yes that's were we park up and get breakfast.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm weather dependant on being able to come Saturday. I'm an hour and a half away. Can you give me some idea of timescales for the meet. And explain more about where we meet and where the breakfast it and timescales


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi we meet at 9am at the cafe in Goodwood. Most people stay all morning but as this one is on a Saturday there will also be a track day going on so we can watch that to. Weather wise it's looking good for Saturday









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

This link shows the location on google maps, it's 5 mins from the A27 as you approach the outskirts of Chichester (from the East that is )

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/The ... -0.7522583

The 9am start is not critical just good to see you there


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

sussexbythesea said:


> This link shows the location on google maps, it's 5 mins from the A27 as you approach the outskirts of Chichester (from the East that is )
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/The ... -0.7522583
> 
> The 9am start is not critical just good to see you there


Great link 
Good for newbies


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Would be more like 10.30 if i can get there.


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

Is it too late for me to join?

I am recovering from man-bola, but it would be nice to see some like-minded enthusiasts!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Kazuki said:


> Is it too late for me to join?
> 
> I am recovering from man-bola, but it would be nice to see some like-minded enthusiasts!


I'm sure you'll be most welcome to come along if you can. It'll be a informal meet, just look for the TTs parked together


----------



## JMC Decorating (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm coming can only stay till about 11 though as I'm going to Devon in the afternoon, see you there guys


----------



## JMC Decorating (Feb 14, 2017)

Cam69 I'll look out for you on the way down, I'll be passing through Petersfield


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

JMC Decorating said:


> Cam69 I'll look out for you on the way down, I'll be passing through Petersfield


What route are you going? I will be going down the a3 then a27 to Chichester.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Confirming me. See you guys there. Haven't seen a tidy TT in too long 8)


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

See you tomorrow guys, should be there about 10.00


----------



## JMC Decorating (Feb 14, 2017)

cam69 said:


> JMC Decorating said:
> 
> 
> > Cam69 I'll look out for you on the way down, I'll be passing through Petersfield
> ...


Gunna go Harting Hill way, lovely bit of road mate


----------



## Halo in Reverse (Jan 11, 2017)

Ill pop along for around 09:15 ish - are we meeting near the Aero Cafe?


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sorry couldn't stay much longer! Great cars and some very shiny examples that were well polished! Nice mix of Mk1 Mk2 and a Mk3!


----------



## Halo in Reverse (Jan 11, 2017)

Gents, I really enjoyed my first TT forum meeting today...some lovely TT's on display and thanks for making me feel welcome !

Now I just need to find myself the _*right *_TT 

Mick (Silver Boxster)


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Halo in Reverse said:


> Gents, I really enjoyed my first TT forum meeting today...some lovely TT's on display and thanks for making me feel welcome !
> 
> Now I just need to find myself the _*right *_TT
> 
> Mick (Silver Boxster)


As your local to me if you want me to come and look at one with you I would be more than happy. I can bring vagcom with me and we can give it scan and check all is good.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes same here, some lovely cars turned out. My favourite was the blue qs, nice work sir.

Good to see some old faces too. London to Brighton next Trev, either of the first 2 Saturdays in July so I can deafen you all!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great meet guys, well done to Cam for organising

Good to see Rich and Phil again after such a long time

Looking forward to the next one

Cheers

Trev


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

How does 23rd April sound for the next one guys ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Gone said:


> Yes same here, some lovely cars turned out. My favourite was the blue qs, nice work sir.
> 
> Good to see some old faces too. London to Brighton next Trev, either of the first 2 Saturdays in July so I can deafen you all!


You must have had the TVR!! Did you sell an exhaust off your old TT, if you did then it was me that bought it! Keeping it as a spare


----------



## Halo in Reverse (Jan 11, 2017)

cam69 said:


> Halo in Reverse said:
> 
> 
> > Gents, I really enjoyed my first TT forum meeting today...some lovely TT's on display and thanks for making me feel welcome !
> ...


Cheers Cam thats a really kind offer and one i wouldn't say no to  I will repay you in beer tokens [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ewolg (Dec 1, 2016)

Good to see some nice examples at our first meet. Here's to the next one.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Good see such a good turn out.... shame we didn't all get to joinin the photos on the grid.. hopefully next time!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Morbs320i said:


> Gone said:
> 
> 
> > Yes same here, some lovely cars turned out. My favourite was the blue qs, nice work sir.
> ...


Yeah I sold a load of bits, best way to get the value out of her! It was a shame to see her go but with a 2 year old it reached the point it wasn't working as an only car, and I figured after 6 years it was time for a change. Bought by the chief of police at the Greek embassy!


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

spike said:


> Good see such a good turn out.... shame we didn't all get to joinin the photos on the grid.. hopefully next time!


Sorry mate I did not realise that we did not have everyone over there. I will make sure next time we all get on the grid for a photo.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Enjoyed the day - sorry we had to shoot off early and miss the photos..

Will try for the 23rd, but off on Holiday the next day so may be packing 

Thanks for organising ...


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

ewolg said:


> Good to see some nice examples at our first meet. Here's to the next one.


Nice to chat today - cant believe the number of cars you have had (sometimes only for a few days is seems).

Iain & Dorothy 
Black TTS


----------



## ewolg (Dec 1, 2016)

ScoTTish said:


> ewolg said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see some nice examples at our first meet. Here's to the next one.
> ...


And to you too - I am very old though....!!!


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Another good meeting, thanks to Cam69 for arranging this again and we were lucky with the weather again too.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

My first meet for a couple of years, and a good time was had at Glorious Goodwood, thanks Cam for organising. Unfortunately 23rd is not possible for me.



Gone said:


> Yes same here, some lovely cars turned out. My favourite was the blue qs, nice work sir.


Thank you. I saw the TVR and wondered who it was, very nice motor.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol such a muppet I totally forgot lol

J
xx


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

and one from me. Great meet and a bonus to get on the grid at the end, well done Cam69.



Unfortunately 23rd does not work for me but I'll join in again when I can


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

6th may any good guys ? I want to try and make sure everyone can make it if possible.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

7th May is the Supercar Sunday Breakfast Club. Harder to get everyone together but a great show. Free too.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

For me the Sundays tend to work better, the traffic spoils the drive down on Saturdays but I'll try to get there when everyone else can because they are good regular meets.


----------



## hurricanehunter (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Cameron,
Both 6th & 7th are in the diary and look forward to hearing if one of these dates firms up.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

I might try and aim for a weekend towards the end of the month as Goodwood breakfast club is on the 7th so we won't be able to do it then.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## apokian (Apr 24, 2017)

A new member, but would certainly be up for a meet!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

cam69 said:


> I might try and aim for a weekend towards the end of the month as Goodwood breakfast club is on the 7th so we won't be able to do it then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Any news on dates? I'm obviously egar to show off my new mk2 lol (new to me that is!)

J
xx


----------

